# Albums you must have on your phone/music player



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just got a new phone and now have to put music on it.

I see to end up putting the same stuff on over and over.

Inspire me with what has to be on your playlist.

I'm mostly rock and indie music but I'm pretty open to a lot of other stuff.

Let me see what is on your player.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im constantly listening to:

M83 - Hurry Up, We're Dreaming
InnerPartySystem (self titled album)
Anberlin - Vital and New Surrender

and I always have Barenaked Ladies (all their albums)....just to cheer me up lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Inner party system and anberlin get thumbs up from me!


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

The boss - wrecking ball
Bon jovi - greatest hits
The gaslight anthem - handwritten
Richie sambora - undiscovered soul.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Del amitri - waking hours
Prince - purple rain
Snoop dogg - Doggystyle
D'angelo - brown sugar
Dizzy up the girl - goo goo dolls
The game - the documentary
Air traffic - fractured life
Nas - gods son
Lights - Ellie Golding 
Supersized - Danny Byrd

As you can see I listen to almost anything. I do tend to go back to hip hop and dance stuff rather than rock.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

AC/DC - Back in Black
AC/DC - Highway to Hell
Metallica - Mast of Puppets
Metallica - Metallica
Pantera - Cowboys from Hell
Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power
Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast
Iron Maiden - Rock in Rio
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
Machine Head - Burn My Eyes
Lamb of God - Sacrament
Sepultura - Roots
Rob Zombie - Hellbilly Deluxe
Slipknot - Slipknot
Anthrax - Among the Living
Anthrax - We Have Come For You All

Actually they're probably just a list of THE albums any metal fan should have haha


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Songs on my phone
Biffy Clyro: Who's Got a Match, Mountains, That Golden Rule & Many of Horror
Doves: Black & White Town
Lostprophets: Shinobi vs Dragon Ninja
Manics: Sleepflower, From Despair to Where & Scream to a Sigh
Maximo Park: Graffiti
Muse: Knights of Cydonia
Shed Seven: On Standby, Going for Gold, Bully Boy & Chasing Rainbows
Tenpole Tudor: Swords of a thousand men
The Jam: Town Called Malice


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation
My Bloody Valentine - Isn't Anything
Pixies - Surfa Rosa / Come On Pilgrim
The Smiths - Hatful of Hollow
Mudhoney - Superfuzz Bigmuff
Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit For Rotting Vegetables
Alexisonfire - Alexisonfire
Descendants - Eveything Sucks
Nofx - The Decline
Propagandi - How to Clean Everything
Dinosaur Jr - Bug
Indian Summer - Science 1994
Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Svperstar
MC5 - Kick Out the Jams
Nine Inch Nails - Furthe Down the Spiral
Bauhaus - best of (vol 1 & 2)
Rush - 2112
Radiohead - The Bends
Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream
Stereophonics - Performance & ****tails
Subhumans - Cradle to the Grave
Teenage Fanclub - Babwagonesque
Sex Pistols - Never Mind the ********
The Alarm - Declaration
Wedding Present - Bizzaro
Thursday - Full Collapse
Velvet Undergound - 1969 
Circle Takes The Square


That should keep you busy for a while


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dr Dre-The Chronic
Nas-Illmatic
Snoop Dogg-Doggystyle
Curtis Mayfield-Superfly
New Jack City-Soundtrack
GZA-Liquid Swords
Wu Tang-36 Chambers
Big-L-Various
Notorious B.I.G-Ready To Die
Jagged Edge-Jagged Edge
N.W.A-Straight Outta Compton


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

anything pink floyd


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Anything by Boards of Canada :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Anything by Beach House :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Anything by Hybrid :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Anything by The Beastie Boys :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Anything by Bon Iver :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Anything by his Royal Purpleness - Prince :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

If its rock you like then it has to be Eclipse:Bleed and Scream,best cd ive bought in years and all powerful melodic rock like this:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

30 Seconds to Mars - A Beautiful Lie & This is War
Alt-J - An Awesome Wave
Calvin Harris - 18 Months
A few songs from the Drive soundtrack (Ryan Gosling film)


----------

